# هااااام جميع شروحات الفيديو للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور



## الطامع في رضا الله (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فهرس شروحات الفيديو​ 
 اولا : متجدد : دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للـ مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور 
​ 
​ *ثانيا متجدد : شرح فيديو لتصميم سقف من الاتوكاد الي الساب للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور 
 *
*ثالثا متجدد : مفاجئة - شرح فيديو لادخال سقف هوردي علي السيف للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور*

 *رابعا بالفيديو- اللبشة من الاتوكاد الي السيف
*
 *خامسا : شرح فيديو الايتابس مع السيف للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور*​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
*اولا : متجدد : دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للـ مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور 
 بروابط فورشير وميديافير
*
كيف حالكم يا اخوانى 
دورة التصميم تشتمل علي الاتي:

1- المخططات المعمارية 
2- التصميم من البداية الي اخراج المخططات الانشائية كاملة
3- كيفية الاستلام لكل بند
4- حصر الكميات لكل بند
5- استخدام البروكن في تصميم الاساسات والكمرات
6- بعض الملاحظات في الاعمدة مثل تغيير ضرب العامود وزراعة الاعمدة علي الكمرات
7- صور من الموقع لكل ما سوف يتم تصميمة ان شاء الله​ 
*دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للـ مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور 
بروابط فورشير وميديافير

*​ كيف حالكم يا اخواني المهندسين​  
 دورة التصميم تشتمل علي الاتي:
1- المخططات المعمارية 
2- التصميم من البداية الي اخراج المخططات الانشائية كاملة
3- كيفية الاستلام لكل بند
4- حصر الكميات لكل بند
5- استخدام البروكن في تصميم الاساسات والكمرات
6- بعض الملاحظات في الاعمدة مثل تغيير ضرب العامود وزراعة الاعمدة علي الكمرات
7- صور من الموقع لكل ما سوف يتم تصميمة ان شاء الله​ 
رابط الحلقة الاولي:​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/214180945/220d3e7b/design_1.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثانية في التصميم :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/214189232/82759d74/design_2.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثالثة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217487372/6621ce5a/design_3.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الرابعة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217523936/63916c2/DESIGN_4.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الخامسة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217517158/710a207c/DESIGN_5.html​ 
رابط الحلقة السادسة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217533261/d41fb175/design_6.html​ 
رابط الحلقة السابعة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217541059/ea44aa71/design_7.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثامنة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217548723/3d978ca7/design_8.html​ 
رابط الحلقة التاسعة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217560482/d4d916d/design_9.html​ 
رابط الحلقة العاشرة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/218150863/c7aa3d3e/design_10.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/218179986/2f4992e2/design_11.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثانية عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225788877/ddf9a106/12_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثالثة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225803548/78940212/13_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الرابعة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225820063/b3ce877d/14_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الخامسة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225835169/5867ddd6/15_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة السادسة عسر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225856320/dba62e56/16_online.html​ 
رايط الحلقة السابعة عشر 
وهي تعديل بسيط في الload combination​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225860260/dcc3a469/17_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثامنة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240170604/4c53172/18_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة التاسعة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240188670/b0ddc92/19_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة العشرين​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240213799/b115b451/20_online.html

رابط الحلقة 21​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240360407/eee03c1d/21_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة 22​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240370526/97732d8e/22_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة 23

http://www.4shared.com/file/240405613/56892801/23_online.html

رابط الحلقة 24

http://www.4shared.com/file/240427191/a5d84e4b/24_online.html

رابط الحلقة 25 

http://www.4shared.com/file/255833418/4944efa9/25_online.html

رابط الحلقة 26

http://www.4shared.com/file/255860579/b38e3210/26_online.html

رابط الحلقة 27

http://www.4shared.com/file/255894011/e0f6dfc9/27_online.html

رابط الحلقة 28

http://www.4shared.com/file/256068718/8958c171/28_online.html

رابط الحلقة 29

http://www.4shared.com/file/257289075/48cf7f74/_3__29.html

رابط الحلقة 30

http://www.4shared.com/file/256146683/9fc93e71/30_online.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?0q0qmjmot5y

رابط الحلقة 31

http://www.4shared.com/file/256174361/4260263/31_online.html

رابط الحلقة 32
وفيها تكملة شرح الاساسات المنفصلة علي البروكن 2.30

http://www.4shared.com/file/256526788/1d083a78/32_online.html

اليكم ملف الشرح وكذلك ملف القاعدة علي البروكن 

http://www.4shared.com/file/256530698/1dda1762/_online.html

رابط الملف المعماري

http://www.4shared.com/file/256549726/d77c1a03/arch.html

رابط لملف السيف 

http://www.4shared.com/file/240440638/3133c5f9/safe_file_2.html

رابط لملف الشرح 

http://www.4shared.com/file/240442548/d63d25ec/__online.html

رابط الحلقة 33

http://www.4shared.com/file/gHnO_avl/_2__33.html

رابط الحلقة 34

http://www.4shared.com/file/P5od1U7O/34_online.html

رابط الحلقة 35

http://www.4shared.com/file/y9zLzr0r/35_online.html

رابط الحلقة 36

http://www.4shared.com/file/xyHTuyMa/36_online.html

رابط الحلقة 37

http://www.4shared.com/file/tRVlf79S/37_online.html

رابط الحلقة 38

http://www.4shared.com/file/NgiFbZYR/38_online.html

رابط ملف الشرح

http://www.4shared.com/file/k43eVsCN/_2____.html

رابط ملف الساب

http://www.4shared.com/file/Wp5Rfd2S/SAP_FILE_for_tie_beams.html

رابط الحلقة 39

http://www.4shared.com/file/vq7MaEKB/39_online.html
​ ------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
او روابط اخرى من رفع المهندس ابوميسر 
​ 
الحلقة الأولى

http://www.mediafire.com/?wyzyoyqymlh​ 
الحلقة الثانية​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?w5hg3l22gyr​ 
الحلقة الثالثة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mz4ntzelflm​ 
الحلقة الرابعة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tmydogmooyu​ 
الحلقة الخامسة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5tnyyttmxzk​ 
الحلقة السادسة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nbkmygqrkzj​ 
الحلقة السابعة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzg2kzdvjna​ 
الحلقة الثامنة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3jiznkktjnj​ 
الحلقة التاسعة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mnmnm2mmzrt​ 
الحلقة العاشرة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?itcmznmixxf​ 
الحلقة الحادية عشرة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jgqmnymunmn​​*الحلقة الثانية عشرة* 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2d3mtjezzjy​ 
أو من رفع المهندسة علياء​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?k2xdj3newdm​ 
*الحلقة الثالثة عشرة*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zubyatztnzd​ 
*الحلقة الرابعة عشرة*​*

http://www.mediafire.com/?jywzynyzm3k​ 
**الحلقة الخامسة عشرة*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2xwxjikmmly​ 

*الحلقة السادسة عشرة*

http://www.mediafire.com/?mcmonmjx1lx​ 
*الحلقة السابعة عشرة*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nrnmlnyq3em

روابط من اضافة المهندس عبد المعبود

الحلقة 26

http://www.mediafire.com/?omyt1eywnjd

الحلقة 27

http://www.mediafire.com/?daztjowmyh3

الحلقة 28

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmiymdiygzn

الحلقة 29

http://www.mediafire.com/?1yz2omidmuj

الحلقة 30

http://www.mediafire.com/?0q0qmjmot5y
​الحلقة 31

http://www.mediafire.com/?yt2gqzkaamm

الحلقة 32

http://www.mediafire.com/?itvmwonynmy

الحلقة 33

http://www.mediafire.com/?vznkm4zy5nq

الحلقة 34

http://www.mediafire.com/?1jnhyggnvm5

الحلقة 35

http://www.mediafire.com/?n1jumqyzwjj

الحلقة 36

http://www.mediafire.com/?zjn1wwzov2w
*-----------------------------------*
* لترك اية ردود أو استفسارعلى الشرح 
رابط الموضوع الاصلى  
**-----------------------------------*​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​ *ثانيا متجدد : شرح فيديو لتصميم سقف من الاتوكاد الي الساب للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور 
*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالفيديو بعض اوامر الاتوكاد الاحترافية وتحويل ملف dxf الي الساب 
وملف الاتوكاد المرسل الي الساب يحتوي علي بعض المنحنيات
وقد من الله علي بستجيل 5 حلقات بالامس وان شاء الله البقية تاتي عن قريب بمشيئة الله

رابط الحلقة الاولي:

http://www.4shared.com/file/200913777/26a34ae1/slab_from_cad_to_sap_1.html

رابط الحلقة الثانية :

 http://www.multiupload.com/RS_K3UMAO0G9P

أو 

http://rapidshare.com/files/337576214/slab_from_cad_to_sap_2.rar.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/200940436/eddb21b4/slab_from_cad_to_sap_3.html

رابط الحلقة الرابعة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/200971123/7d7d3b24/slab_from_cad_to_sap_4.html

رابط الحلقة الخامسة :

http://www.4shared.com/file/200951363/6055792e/slab_from_cad_to_sap_5.html
*-----------------------------------*
*لترك اية ردود أو استفسارعلى الشرح 
رابط الموضوع الاصلى 
 -----------------------------------*
​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (17 مارس 2010)

*رابعا بالفيديو- اللبشة من الاتوكاد الي السيف
*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم اخواني المهندسين 
قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم
( خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة)
صدق رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم

من الله علي بشرح كيفية تصدير اللبشة من الكاد للسيف 12.20

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 

الرابط الحلقة الاولى :

http://www.4shared.com/file/214132240/83ebdc8f/_2__raft_1.html

رابط الحلقة الثانية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214143826/3bd9e09f/raft_2.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214155832/3da463ab/raft_3.html]

رابط الحلقة الرابعة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214166358/d26b17ec/raft_4.html

رابط الحلقة الخامسة من تصميم اللبشة

http://www.4shared.com/file/214789823/37a7fa68/raft_5.html

رابط الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/214808860/b358f0a7/raft_6.html

رابط الحلقة السابعة و الاخيرة من شرح اللبشة

http://www.4shared.com/file/214819027/c29fbf6d/raft_7.html
*-----------------------------------
 لترك اية ردود أو استفسارعلى الشرح 
رابط الموضوع الاصلى  
-----------------------------------*​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (17 مارس 2010)

*ثالثا متجدد : مفاجئة - شرح فيديو لادخال سقف هوردي علي السيف للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور*

قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم :
من سال عن علم فكتمة ألجمة الله يوم القيامة بلجام من نار
صدق رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم
اشهد الله اني احبكم في الله

اليكم اخواني المهندسين شرح تعليم لكيفية ادخال سقف هوردي علي برنامج السيف 12.1.1 

وقد من الله علي بشرح 3 حلقات امس  
وان شاء الله خلال هذا الاسبوع سوف يكتمل الشرح

واوعدكم ان شاء الله ان اشرح لكم فيديو كل ما اعرف من برامج 
و بعد ان يمن علي الله بالانتهاء من الشرح 
سوف اشرح كيفية ارسال ملف dxf من الاتوكاد الي السيف لعملة ribbed slab


رابط الحلقة الاولي  

http://www.multiupload.com/RS_67ZWLSHAO0 

أو 
من رفع ال م خالد الأزهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/198278161/f5fd49cc/RIBBED_SLAB_1.html 

أو  

http://www.mediafire.com/?yvjnhymw11h 

رابط الحلقة الثانية  

http://www.4shared.com/file/198248949/80a38814/RIBBED_SLAB_2.html 

أو 

http://www.mediafire.com/?mdtzkmzgygq 

رابط الحلقة الثالثة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/198261232/53ad3450/RIBBES_SLAB_3.html 

أو 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ndn2qzmzobj 

دة فيديو لكيفية تغير القطاعات التي يا اخذها البرنامج  

الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/209506702/f16c7483/section_change.html 

معلش بقة سجلتها في الشغل عشان كدة مفيش صوت  
بس ان شاء الله في حلقات جديدة في التصميم من بداية استلام المخططات المعمارية الي اخراج مخطط انشائي كاملا مع الحصر للكميات 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

رابط ملف السيف 12.1.1 الخاص بالشرح 

http://www.4shared.com/file/198264060/f48e8565/RIBBED_SLAD_safe_file.html 

أو 

http://www.mediafire.com/?y1yqxglxjwy 

نسالكم الدعاء 

في انتظار ردودكم وملاحظاتكم  
*-----------------------------------*
* لترك اية ردود أو استفسارعلى الشرح 
رابط الموضوع الاصلى  
**-----------------------------------*
​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (17 مارس 2010)

*خامسا : شرح فيديو الايتابس مع السيف للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قد رفعت شرح اللبشة من الايتابس الي السيف ولكن بدون صوت 
ولكن الحمد لله قمت بعمل مشروع علي الايتابس من البداية وسوف اقوم بتصميم اللبشة ايضا علي السيف

ساقوم برفعهم حلقة حلقة 
وان شاء الله تكتمل 
رابط الحلقة الاولى
 يارب تعجبكم يارب

http://www.multiupload.com/2765NM776T

 أو 
 من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196526442/3d0c0bb9/tall_1.html

وانا الحمد لله رفعت
 رابط الحلقة الثانية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/198303213/f88988ca/tall_2_new.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة

http://www.multiupload.com/ABP78NG3D6

أو 
 من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196534151/2cbc4892/tall3.html

رابط الحلقة الرابعة 

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_73cd3jcp3h

أو 
 من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196535040/fbde4417/tall4.html

رابط الحلقة الخامسة 

http://www.multiupload.com/wojo6pcdfr

أو 
 من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196539952/49cc904d/tall_5.html

رابط الحلقة السادسة

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_x09vsd5ufz

أو 
 من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196543017/8f86a63d/tall206.html

رابط الحلقة السابعة

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_sgfyva1ebu

أو 
 من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196547896/b129da4c/tall207.html

رابط الحلقة الثامنة

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_8gmk1z3pip

 أو 
 من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196545564/7a6efc77/tall208.html

 رابط الحلقة التاسعة

http://www.multiupload.com/hf_pdbbcy3ne9

 أو 
 من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196546680/f3730457/tall209.html

رابط الحلقة العاشرة من شرح برنامج الايتابس

http://www.4shared.com/file/198653878/acbb6dd1/tall_10.html

 رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر من برنامج السيف 
 وفيها نقوم بعمل ال coupling beams

http://www.4shared.com/file/200274118/9c9bb19e/coupling_beams.html

رابط الحلقة الثانية عشر 
 ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف

http://www.4shared.com/file/200288101/34da1012/slab_from_etabs_to_safe_1.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة عشر 
 ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف

http://www.4shared.com/file/200298335/267e7a16/slab_from_etabs_to_safe_2.html

 رابط الحلقة الرابعة عشر 
 ارسال البلاطة من الايتابس الي السيف 
وان شاء الله ها اكمل شرح تصميم البلاطة في اقرب وقت

http://www.4shared.com/file/200313684/986b4ec5/slab_from_etto_safe_3.html

بالله عليكم عايز ملاحظاتكم ورايكم في الشرح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الحمد لله لقد انتهيت من ارسال اللبشة على السيف 12 وتصميمها

وهي عبارة عن اربعة حلقات 

 رابط الحلقة الاولي:

http://www.4shared.com/file/198513249/8e125f3c/raft_1.html

رابط الحلقة الثانية من تصميم اللبشة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/198524534/60dae1aa/RAFT_2.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة من تصميم اللبشة

http://www.4shared.com/file/198548501/fe0b0cfe/RAFT_3.html

رابط الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة

http://www.4shared.com/file/198565853/ed008179/RAFT_4.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

رابط الكتب والملفات المستخدمة فى الشرح

http://www.multiupload.com/RS_4SR1CUKB7U

أو 
 من رفع م خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/196554729/e6ebdf75/hl-_forces_refrences.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------

رابط البرنامج The_KMPlayer المستخدم لتشغيل الحلقة الثانية
 من اضافة المهندس خالد الأزهرى

http://rapidshare.com/files/187722524/The_KMPlayer_1434.exe
*-----------------------------------
 لترك اية ردود أو استفسارعلى الشرح 
رابط الموضوع الاصلى  
-----------------------------------*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا : جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تبذله حضرتك من مجهود لمساعدة الزملاء

ثانيا : تم تثبيت الموضوع وغلقه وسيتم اضافة اليه ما يستجد من شروحات فيديو خاصة بحضرتك 

ثالثا فى حالة رغبة الزملاء فى ترك اى رد او استفسار بخصوص اى شرح من تلك الشروحات فيمكن الرجوع الى الموضوع الاصلى والموجود بالقسم وترك الرد أوالاستفسار به


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط لحين معاودة نشاطه مرة اخرى ليعاد تثبيته كما كان مرة اخرى 

حتى يترك الفرصة لتثبيت غيره من المواضيع الاخرى ان شاء الله

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 مايو 2010)

ياخواني في هذا الملتقى الكريم
ارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع مرة اخرى
وذلك للاستفادة العظيمة التي استفدناها من الاخ المهندس ايهاب سعيد زعرور
جزاه الله خيرا وزاده الله في علمه وجعلنا من الطلاب المخلصين لمعلمينا
*


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 مايو 2010)

ولكن الحلقة الثامنة
لم تفتح عندي ارجو اعادة تحميلها او حل مشكلتها
الحلقة الثامنة من دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للـ مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (26 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



ثلج الجحيم قال:


> ياخواني في هذا الملتقى الكريم
> ارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع مرة اخرى
> وذلك للاستفادة العظيمة التي استفدناها من الاخ المهندس ايهاب سعيد زعرور
> جزاه الله خيرا وزاده الله في علمه وجعلنا من الطلاب المخلصين لمعلمينا
> *


 
السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله انا هاانزل حلقات جديدة الاسبوع الجاي
في الحلقة الاخيرة كنت شرحت تصميم الاساسات علي البروكن 
هااصمم الميد 
وبعد كدة ابدا في شرح الحصر للاساسات العادية والمسلحة والحفر والاعمدة وكيفية الاستلام لكل منها 

ان شاء الله 

والادارة الخاصة بالملتقي ثبتت الشروحات فترة كبيرة جزاهم الله خيرا
وانا كان عندي ظروف وكنت مقصر 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية
خذ وقتك وايضا الادارة مشكورة على جهودها المبارك ايضا
وجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدهيبه (29 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله


----------



## محمدهيبه (29 مايو 2010)

لو تكرمة يابشمهندس ايهاب ممكن تشرح تصميم ال pile cap على السيف وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 يونيو 2010)

تم اضافة الروابط الجديدة الخاصة بشرح التصميم الانشائى الى هذا الموضوع

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## msh_soul (8 يونيو 2010)

مجهود عظيم , بارك الله فيك , لن اجد كلمات توفيك الشكر .


----------



## ثائر الفلسطيني (13 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## م.محمد البرعي (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله دكتوري العزيز لقد حاولت التنزيل ولكن للاسف يطلب مني الاستراك في الموقع فهل هناك راوبط مجانيه وشكرا


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (5 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## الهانتر (7 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks very much


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير *​


----------



## سايامي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
شكرا لجهودكم
ونسال المولى القدير 
ان يغفر ذنوبنا وذنوبكم وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات
*​


----------



## سايامي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*سايامي*

*السلام عليكم 
نشكر جهودكم في المجالات المتعددة
و رجاء نطلب منكم 
اعادة تحميل
رابط الحلقة الثانية للموضوع الثاني 
سقف من الاوتوكاد الى الساب 
لان الرابطين لايعملان 
لذا نرجو ان يكون على 4shred 
لان افضل لنا عند التنزيل
وكذلك لبقية الروابط rapidshare
وجزاكم المولى القدير كل خير في الدنيا والاخرة



*​


----------



## eyad_abd (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يشهد علي انك عملت عمل جبار والله يضعه بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ربي يخليك


----------



## hasan hussam (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على ماتبذله من جهد في سبيل تنمية المهندس الناجح


----------



## ايمن زكريا شمس (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اوي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك فيما قدمت


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## krimo1987 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررراااااااااااا


----------



## طارق المنصوري (19 ديسمبر 2010)

[جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حويزي (7 يناير 2011)

* مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
و شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الدروس*


----------



## حويزي (7 يناير 2011)

* مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
و شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الدروس*


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

اللـهم رضـاك والجـنة


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

:2:


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

thank u so much


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

اللـهم رضـاك والجـنة


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

اللهم اسالك رضاك والجنه


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اغلب الروابط لا نقدر على تحميلها لان النت هالايام ضعيف ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كونه يدعم استكمال التحميل


----------



## m m a (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## m m a (16 فبراير 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## محمد مم (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MONYM11 (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## ams2010 (25 مايو 2011)

الله ينور قلوبكم بس لي رجاء اثناء التسجيل ارفعوا الصوت
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eyadko (10 يونيو 2011)

اعانكم الله وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## sherif_2007 (28 يونيو 2011)

أفادكم الله , شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مشكور (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكري الخاص لمجهودكم العظيم


----------



## مهندس شعبان مختار (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حمدي شققي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس ايهاب على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## hema81 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت توضيح طريقة فتح الملفات بعد التحميل لانى حولت ومعرفتش 
وشكرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

في الحلقة العاشرة من دورة التصميم تم عمل solid part للكمرة المدفونة وكن انا اعرف ان الكمر المدفون ليس بحاجة إلى سولد بارة


----------



## حمدي شققي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

في الحلقة 18 من دورة التصميم قال المهندس ايهاب ان ابعاد البلوك 20*20*30 سم ولكن ابعاد البلوك في السعودية 20*20*40 ووزن البلوكة الواحدة 25 كغ وقد وزنتها بنفسي


----------



## hema81 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ياريت لو يتم رفع الاجزاء رقم 22 و 23 و 24 من دورة التصميم على روابط اخرى مثل الميديافير لان الفورشير لا يعمل .... وشكرا


----------



## mohamed_khalil (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ايهاب وفقك الله دائما كي تفيدنا بالمزيد من الشروحات المفيدة


----------



## م/محمود قاسم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## هشام عمارة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اعزك الله و اكرمك وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## هشام عمارة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الذى لا يمارى.....

لى طلب بسيط
الروابط 37 - 38 - 39 من الجزء الاول " التصميم الانشائى " لا تعمل
ورابط coupling beams فى الجزء الاخير " فيديو الايتابس مع السيف " لا يعمل ايضا
ارجو اعادة رفعها
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hk_shahin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## hidra_hh (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكافة المهندسين واخص بالذكر المهندس العظيم ايهاب سرور على الشرح وادعو ربي الكريم ان يفيض عليكم وعلينا من علومه وييسر امورنا ويشرح صدورنا مشكورييييييييييين من القلب


----------



## mahmoud ward (25 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Montasir ArQob (30 يوليو 2012)

الروابط 37 و 38 و 39 غير شغالة يا ريت ل ترفعوها


----------



## احمدعلاء (8 أكتوبر 2012)

من فضلك يا هندسه روابط الحلقه 37 و 38 و 39 لا تعمل من فضلك عاوز لينك شغال وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويجازيك خير عن اللى بتعمله


----------



## احمدعلاء (8 أكتوبر 2012)

خلاص يا هندسه ما تتعبش نفسك انا قدرت اوصل للروابط 
روابط الحلقه 37 و 38 و 39 على ميديا فاير
الحلقة 37

37_online.rartsid20100624102800d8a8f9de

الحلقة 38

38_online.rartsid201006241032297fa76612

الحلقة 39

39_online.rartsid20100625072425db6667b5


----------



## eng_ahmedrabie2009 (5 يناير 2013)

لربنا يرضى عنك يامهندسنا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (5 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااا جزيييييييييييييييلا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مايو 2013)

بالنسبة للحلقات من تسلسل 18 و لغاية 25 للدورة الاولى و التي لم تذكر روابط الميديافاير لها يمكن للاعضاء ايجادها في رابط الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على التجميع الجيد


----------

